# Wie bei Google Maps Orte anzeigen lassen?



## thadre (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo. Ich habe mich jetzt ein wenig mit der Google Maps API beschäftigt. Um einen Ort anzeigen zu lassen muss ich ja immer die genauen Koordinaten an Google Maps übergeben. Wie kann ich es realisieren, dass ich an die Google Maps API eine Straße mit Hausnummer und Ort übergeben und es mir dann in Google Maps anzeigt?

Danke


----------



## Sven Mintel (29. Dezember 2008)

Moin,

dafür gibt es  GClientGeocoder()


----------

